

The Great Legacy Code Crisis of 2016 - benjaminwootton
http://devops.com/blogs/great-legacy-code-crisis-2016

======
at-fates-hands
From the article:

 _" What is scary is that by legacy I am not even talking about mainframes or
Visual Basic desktop applications. I’m talking about last generation .NET and
J2EE platforms which are too heavyweight, slow and bulky to change. Change,
iteration and experimentation is what’s important in the new world and these
platforms are just not optimised for that."_

Not sure what the author considers "last generation" but over the last three
years I worked on several large enterprise applications that were built on
.Net and Java.

The Java application was being moved from an older JSE 6 codebase to Spring
MVC, a robust, MVC Java framework. The project went extremely well and there
were very few bumps in the road. Six months in and out and the project was
done. We completely redesigned and migrated the entire application.

The other two .Net projects I worked on were a total breeze. One was a really
old webforms enterprise app and the move to MVC4 was pretty easy. The other
was a more recent move from MVC3 to an Azure based platform. Again, very easy
(I've always liked the Microsoft platform) to migrate and update.

